# Modifying pier cart???



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I'm looking for a way to make pulling my loaded pier cart through the sand easier. Can't I buy some of those roleez wheels and put them on the cart to make it easier to pull in soft sand? Is it worth the money to buy them? I have one of the fish n mate pier carts.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Any wide inflatable tire should work, whatever it's from.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

big fat wide wheels ..


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

Wheelez on a Fish-n-Mate...... 

http://www.beachcarts4shore.com/fishing.htm

Sure thing, only $280! What's that, twice the price of the cart?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

drawinout said:


> I'm looking for a way to make pulling my loaded pier cart through the sand easier. Can't I buy some of those roleez wheels and put them on the cart to make it easier to pull in soft sand? Is it worth the money to buy them? I have one of the fish n mate pier carts.


The wheels on your cart already don't pull easily enough through the sand? I've seen a couple of guys pull their carts off of LIP and out on to the sand and not have any problems. Not really sure how hard packed the sand was though. 

The price you'd pay for a set of Rolleez wheels will be more than what you probably paid for the cart in the first place. The link Oldschool posted show the wheels cost a ton!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

drawinout said:


> I'm looking for a way to make pulling my loaded pier cart through the sand easier. Can't I buy some of those roleez wheels and put them on the cart to make it easier to pull in soft sand? Is it worth the money to buy them? I have one of the fish n mate pier carts.


I got some rolleez from Anthony @ PA Distributers. Will post pics this weekend. Think I paid $80.00 for the pair. 

I had to have 2 carts. 1 for the pier ( Sr) and 1 for the beach (Jr). The Sr. has the normal wheels and the Jr. has the rolleez.

Having a 6 year old girl means lugging a whole bunch more stuff to the beach, plus the wider wheels are better.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nserch4Drum said:


> I got some rolleez from Anthony @ PA Distributers. Will post pics this weekend. Think I paid $80.00 for the pair.
> 
> I had to have 2 carts. 1 for the pier ( Sr) and 1 for the beach (Jr). The Sr. has the normal wheels and the Jr. has the rolleez.
> 
> Having a 6 year old girl means lugging a whole bunch more stuff to the beach, plus the wider wheels are better.


Thanks for the info Al! I'll call PA distributing later. Just a few questions. Do they keep them in stock? Also, are the rolleez that you have the big grey ones? Did you have to do anything to the axle on the cart? Lastly, if I put the rolleez on, could I still pull the cart on the pier with them ok?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

drawinout said:


> Thanks for the info Al! I'll call PA distributing later. Just a few questions. Do they keep them in stock? Also, are the rolleez that you have the big grey ones? Did you have to do anything to the axle on the cart? Lastly, if I put the rolleez on, could I still pull the cart on the pier with them ok?


They are the small ones. Heres what they look like... ( just an example )









The kit that PA sells comes with the axle that fits only the Jr. 

I wouldn't take the Jr on the pier...the wheels are too wide.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

beautiful pics Al


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I can't see the pictures for some reason Al. I guess I need to buy myself a Jr..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Weird...

I will post pics when I get home. Google rolleez and look for the smaller wheels.... $35.00 bucks each.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

I also have the Sr Cart and here's a web site page that gives some details on how to modify: 
www.beachcartsusa.com/fishing-mate-modify.htm

LarryB


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

You can also keep an eye out for old riding mower wheels and tires, All you need is a stick of round rod from the local hardware store. Here's some pics of a converted hand truck that I built.









These are the smaller front tires, but you could use the rears as well. Northern tool and equipment sell new wheel and tire combos as well. Not sure of the price.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I can honestly tell you that the roleez wheels will make your life a lot easier on the beach. I purchased a pair of the 42cm size wheels last year and have not looked back. I used a 3ft. x 5/8in. axle and it works just fine with the larger wheels. It is a breeze to get through soft sand. I actually made up two axles for my cart, one with the roleez wheels for the beach and one with the standard wheels for the pier. Hope this helps with your decision.:fishing:


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

I purchased the smaller wheels for a hand cart a few years ago from these guys

http://www.wheeleez.com/?gclid=CL-i8faUyZgCFRJ4xgod-yld1g

You can sign up for for their e-mail specials on blems and seconds at a pretty good discount.:fishing:


----------



## fille9 (Dec 21, 2008)

*CHeap Wheels*

Look at Harbor Freight . com Many selections of cheap inflatable wheels


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

drawinout said:


> I'm looking for a way to make pulling my loaded pier cart through the sand easier. Can't I buy some of those roleez wheels and put them on the cart to make it easier to pull in soft sand? Is it worth the money to buy them? I have one of the fish n mate pier carts.


The way I solved the issue when I was married to my third wife was to have here pull the cart.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

finally got around to it before I had to head out:


----------



## Snapperhead (Jun 5, 2008)

Go to your local go cart racing shop and get a aluminum axle, a couple of bearings with support brackets, a couple of hubs and you can get the wheels and tires as wide as 10 " . There low profile, and very wide and will pull thru the softest sand. But will be a bit pricey new, try to get some used stuff, dinged wheels, worn tires, they wont be race worthy but will work great on a cart. The cart shop will get you hooked up with some racers that will have some of this stuff.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I got it! If pulling the cart through the sand is the difficult part, get a camel! Heck, they don't care how wide the wheels are!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

lil red jeep said:


> I got it! If pulling the cart through the sand is the difficult part, get a camel! Heck, they don't care how wide the wheels are!


Let's see, I already have over 300 invested in the cart and accessories. Alright, how much would it be for a camel permit, some land, a harness, a stable, and a really big pooper scooper...HHUUMMMMM,,,, you might be onto something here LRJ, I'm gonna do some research and crunch some numbers.. I'll post details and pics of camel-cart 101 when I get my set up together.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Go to your local Home Depot or Lowes. If you go down the lawn mower section, you will likely find all sizes of inflatable wheels that would work just fine. Even a wheelbarrow tire will work and given its height, you can let some air out for a wider foot print. Some of the lawnmower tires are short and fairly wide. I think I paid $25/each for mine.


----------

